# 27. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour am 24.04.2022



## gerald_ruis (14. März 2022)

Endlich – nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz durch Corona geht es wieder los!
*27. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour am 24.04.2022*







Über 600 Starter können sich nicht irren - es ist ein tolles Event, das auf euch wartet!
Natürlich sind wieder die Schmankerl vom Vorspessart mit dabei:
Kleine und enge Wurzelpassagen, rasante Downhills, knackige Anstiege und Singel-Trails... lasst euch einfach wieder mal überraschen!

Eine Runde hat ca. 34 km mit ca. 800 Höhenmeter,
zwei Runden haben ca. 68 km und 1.600 Höhenmeter!

Super billige 10,- Unkostenbeitrag inkl. Verpflegung auf der Strecke!

Vielleicht könnt auch Ihr euch wieder begeistern mit zu fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Weitere Infos auf unserer Homepage:*
HIER KLICKEN

*Plakat zum Ausdrucken & Verteilen:*
HIER KLICKEN

Wichtig*: Neuer Veranstaltungsort!*​Unsere Tour & der Festbetrieb findet ab sofort am Grill & Festplatz in Sulzbach am Main statt. Direkt am Wald gelegen ist diese Location neu gestaltet worden und ein idealer Platz für unsere Veranstaltung. Parkplätze sind ausreichen vorhanden. Hier der Link zu Google-Maps.

*In Navi einfach folgende Adresse eingeben:*
Am Sportplatz 9
63834 Sulzbach am Main


_*Danke für eure Unterstützung - wir freuen uns auf euch!*_


----------



## gerald_ruis (19. April 2022)

*Weil wir darauf angesprochen wurden: *
JA, es dürfen auch E-Bikes auf die Strecke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (23. April 2022)

Die Strecke für Sonntag haben wir gestern zu 3/4 ausgeschildert und abgestreut.
Heute noch den Rest der Strecke, der Aufbau fürs Fest startet dann
ab Mittag gemeinsam mit allen Vereinsmitgliedern und Helfer.

Wir freuen uns alle auf euch, *stecken viel Kraft in die Vorbereitung* unseres Events und hoffen,
dass all die Bemühungen nicht umsonst waren und Ihr *zahlreich erscheint*!

*Wir sind breit für ein tolles Event mit euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## gerald_ruis (25. April 2022)

Leider hat es den ein oder andern Biker am morgen wegen der schlechten Wettervorhersage abgeschreckt zu uns zu kommen, dennoch haben sich 150 Starter nicht irren lassen und haben sich auf die Strecke gemacht.

Sie wurden belohnt: Kein Regen, sehr trockene und schnelle Strecke und ein tolles Fest anschließend auf dem Grillplatz. Danke für eure Unterstützung!

Wir sagen auch danke an die Einwohner Sulzbachs und Umgebung, dass Ihr uns so zahlreich unterstützt habt und dass Fest in vollen Zügen genießen konntet!

Die Letzten sind gegen 17:00 Uhr gegangen, Steaks, Weiß- und Bratwürste, Pommes und Kuchen waren komplett ausverkauft. Wow echt toll!!!

Natürlich vergessen wir nicht unseren Bürgermeister Martin Stock, das Dienstpersonal vom Roten Kreuz, alle Festlieferanten und Club-Helfer. Ohne eure Unterstützung wäre das ganze Event nicht möglich!

Wir freuen uns schon heute auf ein Wiedersehen in 2023!

Die ersten BILDER sind ONLINE


----------



## SmokeyBear (21. September 2022)

Gibt's schon einen Termin für #28?


----------



## gerald_ruis (22. September 2022)

SmokeyBear schrieb:


> Gibt's schon einen Termin für #28?



zu 98 % wird es der 30.04.2023


----------



## gerald_ruis (24. Oktober 2022)

gerald_ruis schrieb:


> zu 98 % wird es der 30.04.2023


Wir hatte am Wochenende JHV und wir haben den *16.04.2023 als Tour Termin *festgelegt.

(Somit kollidieren wir nicht mit der 1. Mai Feier auf dem Festplatz)


----------



## gerald_ruis (6. Dezember 2022)

Leider müssen wir den Termin vom 24. auf den *16.04.* verschieben
(Hab das Datum oben im Beitrag geändert)

Link zu Veranstaltung [KLICK]


----------

